# a new one is so happy on baking



## clairelv (Jul 8, 2015)

i fall love in baking recently . i made so many "terrible" bread and cake . they look ugly but the taste is ok .:razz: for a new one learning baking i suggest good tools . really high quality low price . and now ,i want to learn how to make flowers on my cake ! i want to it is beautiful and special . it is hard to learn i think . i prefer to learn from some vedio on line . do you have any other good method to learn ? 
thank you !

and the tools i got is below 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZI7Z2UI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X5WQO1E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 8, 2015)

A few years ago my wife took a class in cake decorating offered by Wilton. She learned to make roses and other flowers as well as other techniques. You might want to check to see if a class is offered where you live. Here's a link to Wilton's website: http://www.wilton.com/classes/

Rick


----------



## daveb (Jul 8, 2015)

I can't find my "Don't feed the troll" smiley. But then again it may be a coincidence that every product linked to is by Clarelove, is sold on Amazon, and is an obvious photoshop of a readily available product.


----------



## gic (Jul 8, 2015)

definitely a troll


----------

